# Fluval Edge 6g Work aquarium Hightech WIP



## Sykith (Dec 6, 2015)

Digging the scape! Well done with the DIY lights btw, I've seen a lot of different takes on it and this rises to the top by far combining style with function very nicely! Well done!


----------



## MtAnimals (May 17, 2015)

Nice job on the light! love the style! nice scape too.


----------



## Brahma04 (Jun 6, 2016)

I finally got my Co2 Aquatek mini w/ solenoid (paintball tank) set up. Only problem is keeping a diffuser well hidden, without micro bubbles. So I have the line running into the intake of the AC20 HOB. Maybe chopstick shoved in co2 tubing then into the return on HOB? I was thinking I should diffuse it more before it gets sucked up into the impeller. Is there a better way to do this and keep everything well hidden?

Thanks-


----------



## Sykith (Dec 6, 2015)

Sorry I am no co2 expert, I am actually finally going to be upgrading to an aquatek by the end of this summer. However I would agree that most of it will will evaporate off before diffusing into the tank especially since the HOB will have a decent amount of surface agitation. Someone should be able to help you diffuse it more efficiently while hiding it though. Good luck.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I would advise retuning the oto and cory. Both are shoal ing fish that should be kept in groups of 6 MINIMUM. They will be stressed kept alone. For a shoal of otos I'd reccomend a 20g long or larger and only after tank is planted, cycled, and aged for a few months to build up natural micro fauna for them. Also reccomend a minimum 20g+ for the julli cory.


----------



## Brahma04 (Jun 6, 2016)

Sorry for the hiatus! Just a Pic update, its growing in nicely. I'm having some trouble with some Staghorne, GSA and BBA. I have come to the conclusion that my lights where way too high trying to get the Dwarf Baby Tears happy, established and pearling. The GDA and GSA is no longer growing on the glass, just my anubias leaves as well as the BBA/stag. Still a bit of work ahead but its lookin good so far! The shrimp are breeding like crazy, I have to take some out every 6-8 weeks as it looks like its infested lol.
P.S.
There are now two cories in there and they act like they are going to mate, constantly fluttering with one another in a T shape.


----------



## shawa (Oct 27, 2016)

Love how the scape has grown in. Great job

I also have a fluval edge.


----------



## Brahma04 (Jun 6, 2016)

Nice! What lighting are you using?


----------



## shawa (Oct 27, 2016)

A cheap 15" LED I bought at a LFS. Only paid about $20 for it. Also I upgraded the stock 21LED light that came with the Edge to the 42 LED. Here are pics of the LED bar I bought:


----------



## Quack (Nov 14, 2016)

Brahma04 said:


> I finally got my Co2 Aquatek mini w/ solenoid (paintball tank) set up. Only problem is keeping a diffuser well hidden, without micro bubbles. So I have the line running into the intake of the AC20 HOB. Maybe chopstick shoved in co2 tubing then into the return on HOB? I was thinking I should diffuse it more before it gets sucked up into the impeller. Is there a better way to do this and keep everything well hidden?
> 
> Thanks-


How did putting the CO2 line into the HOB work? Did it get rid of the microbubbles? Did you have to increase your bps after? Did the CO2 have any effect on your filter bacteria?


----------



## Econde (Oct 13, 2015)

Brahma04 said:


> Sorry for the hiatus! Just a Pic update, its growing in nicely. I'm having some trouble with some Staghorne, GSA and BBA. I have come to the conclusion that my lights where way too high trying to get the Dwarf Baby Tears happy, established and pearling. The GDA and GSA is no longer growing on the glass, just my anubias leaves as well as the BBA/stag. Still a bit of work ahead but its lookin good so far! The shrimp are breeding like crazy, I have to take some out every 6-8 weeks as it looks like its infested lol.
> P.S.
> There are now two cories in there and they act like they are going to mate, constantly fluttering with one another in a T shape.



This is a really nice setup. Good job on the Lighting. It has really filled in! Makes me want to get a Fluval Edge :laugh2:


----------



## Brahma04 (Jun 6, 2016)

Quack said:


> How did putting the CO2 line into the HOB work? Did it get rid of the microbubbles? Did you have to increase your bps after? Did the CO2 have any effect on your filter bacteria?


 So i ended up putting a diffuser riight next to the prefilter foam (fluval's) and the diffused Co2 gets trapped in the foam and then sucked up into the filter. so far i havent seen any issues, no burping or stalling HOB. I guess one could argue that its holding back the full potential the HOB has when it comes to BB growth but i cant tell. The Co2 is running just under 1bps so its not the most efficient method i guess but i dont have any micro bubbles from the Co2, only pearling and happy fish! =)

Bump:


Econde said:


> This is a really nice setup. Good job on the Lighting. It has really filled in! Makes me want to get a Fluval Edge :laugh2:


I love the tank now that its set up. Getting in the tiny opening for trimming/maintenance is a PITA. Make sure if you do you choose SLOW GROWERS! lol It's such a sleek tank how can you not want one! =)


----------



## Quack (Nov 14, 2016)

Brahma04 said:


> So i ended up putting a diffuser riight next to the prefilter foam (fluval's) and the diffused Co2 gets trapped in the foam and then sucked up into the filter. so far i havent seen any issues, no burping or stalling HOB. I guess one could argue that its holding back the full potential the HOB has when it comes to BB growth but i cant tell. The Co2 is running just under 1bps so its not the most efficient method i guess but i dont have any micro bubbles from the Co2, only pearling and happy fish! =)


Thanks! I'll have to try that tonight.


----------



## shawa (Oct 27, 2016)

Thats interesting where you placed the diffuser. I have mine placed directly under the out flow of the HOB filer to help disperse the CO2 more but the bubbles are everywhere. Do you have a CO2 drop checker? And if you do, at 1bps, what color are you getting. 

I might want to move my disperser like you but Im thinking that it might waste a lot of the CO2.

Currently I run at about 1bubble every 3.5sec but I run 24/7. This way I dont have to constantly turn the CO2 off and on everyday. My CO2 system is small (ISTA) and dont have a solnoid. I used to run about 1bubble every 1.75 sec and turn it off at night and back on in the morning. Now at 3.5 sec per bubble 24/7 its been working and im using less CO2 over all


----------



## Brahma04 (Jun 6, 2016)

shawa said:


> Thats interesting where you placed the diffuser. I have mine placed directly under the out flow of the HOB filer to help disperse the CO2 more but the bubbles are everywhere. Do you have a CO2 drop checker? And if you do, at 1bps, what color are you getting.
> 
> I might want to move my disperser like you but Im thinking that it might waste a lot of the CO2.
> 
> Currently I run at about 1bubble every 3.5sec but I run 24/7. This way I dont have to constantly turn the CO2 off and on everyday. My CO2 system is small (ISTA) and dont have a solnoid. I used to run about 1bubble every 1.75 sec and turn it off at night and back on in the morning. Now at 3.5 sec per bubble 24/7 its been working and im using less CO2 over all


 The fluval prefilter sponge really helps 'lag' the diffused co2 bubbles before they get into the HOB thus creating fewer bubbles. It was like $5 bucks for the sponge on amazon and it really helps pull all the crud out before it gets inside the filter (this is where 90% of my mulm ends up and it gives the shrimp a great place to graze)

I do have a drop checker and it sits at a slight greenish yellow( 70/30 yellow to green) for most of the day and my DBTears and anubias are always throwing off bubbles. I run Co2 from 8:30am-6pm auto on/off via solenoid (lights are on from 8:45am-8:15pm) the paintball tank has ran for about 5-6 months before i had to bust out the second one.

hows your pH in the right as lights turn on? I used to run 24/7 and my pH was horribly low lol, my snails shells couldnt take it. what about your GH/KH?


----------



## shawa (Oct 27, 2016)

In honesty I've never checked PH or any other tests ever. All i do is about 40% water change every 10 days, dose Flourish comp (twice a week at half doses), api leaf zone (twice a week at half doses), and Excel every 2 days.

Bump: I do use the pre filter


----------



## Brahma04 (Jun 6, 2016)

I somehow have 2 yellow shrimp and I want more!!! Does anyone know how/why this happened? Recessive gene? Genetic defect? I'm thinking about taking the two yellow ones out and adding them with 5 of my best DARK RED RCS and try and recreate more yellows or oddball shrimp. Some of my blood red shrimp have dusty white racing stripes and are almost black looking, can I get those to a black tone via selective breeding?


----------



## Wendy1B (Jan 8, 2017)

Your edge is beautiful! I am going to be setting up a 12 gallon edge soon, and I found some useful advice on this thread. Thank you! Did you ever find out about the yellow shrimp variation?


----------



## Brahma04 (Jun 6, 2016)

Wendy1B said:


> Your edge is beautiful! I am going to be setting up a 12 gallon edge soon, and I found some useful advice on this thread. Thank you! Did you ever find out about the yellow shrimp variation?


Thank you! The work put into this thread has already paid off if it helped you out. If you have any questions I'd be happy to try and help~

I haven't really found out more shrimp info other than you can isolate them and eventually end up with more and more % yellow (or whatever trait you are isolating) until its a more so dominate trait rather than recessive one.


----------

